# Cat attacks when I stop petting.



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Everytime I oet Tyger while she is up on her tower or anywhere where I am standing and could walk away she tries to attack my arm as I pull away. She doesn't do this when I pet her if she is in my lap, though she does get angry if I push on her hind quarters. What I'm mainly worried about is: My best friend is pregnant and soon we will have that little kid in our house a lot and I don't want Tyger to scratch the baby. What is making her scratch me. I give her attention all the time but for some reason if I start to walk away from her she attacks my arms trying to keep me there. And sometimes she will even follow me where ever I go after that and attack my leg. She doesn't hurt me but if she were to do this to a little kid she would probably hurt them. Any advice on this situation would be greatly appreciated!



(She reminds me of Garfield with the attacking for not petting thing! )


----------



## angelalynn79 (Apr 2, 2008)

Is she fixed? It sounded like how an old cat of mine acted before we got her fixed...


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

Yeah, she's not fixed...
We're planning on getting it done when we have the money, I have to save extra because I want to get her teeth cleaned at the same time because it's cheaper to get them done at the same time and easier on everyone. So I guess we'll see if that fixes the problem. She's always been really aggressive so it might just be how she is. We got her from friends who couldn't care for her anymore(or just didn't want her) and I don't think they treated her the best, she's very flighty and aggressive though she still jumps in my lap for attention, but it took a while for her to even do that.


----------



## angelalynn79 (Apr 2, 2008)

That'll fix it if you FIX her, lol.

Why don't you contact your humane society, tell them that you rescued this cat from previous owners who were going to abandon her, and see if they'll give you a discount on a spay.

The older you wait to get her spayed, the more long term behavior effects you'll see. I know you want to do the teeth cleaning at the same time, but its really important to get her spayed as soon as possible.


----------



## xkitxgirx (Mar 28, 2008)

It will only be 2-3 weeks before I have the money so I'd rather wait and just get it done then.


----------

